# More on the inherited Collection



## GreyArea (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi again,

Well, thanks to a member here who helped give a rough price for all the cameras in the collection (What a nice dude!) I know a lot more than I did before!  

I have run half a film through the Olympus Trip, it is now in the Pentax, so I hope to finish that off tomorrow for processing this week  - I have no light meter so I am guestimating the exposures - that'll be a test! Especially as I havn't used an old camera like this before, or shot on film for years..... 

If working I'll put them on Ebay - or buy them myself! (Just don't tell the wife) I'm also planning to sell a Earnimann Heag1 in good condition on Ebay - any one here interested BTW?  The question is, what the heck do I do with the other 30 cameras? Individually worth from $5 to $15, some (Not many) up to mabe $25, or the UK equivielnt. Thing is, no one sems to be bidding for what is on Ebay, I don't want this to cost me more than we can earn! If I take them to a London camera shop, even if I can find one, I'm not likely to get any where near a fair deal - what should I do with them? 

Any ideas would be greqtfully received  

Cheers

Matt


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 21, 2006)

The true price of anything is what someone is willing to pay for it.... Most things are worth more than they seem to sell for anywhere.  I have no idea how to move collector cameras.  Wish I could help but I have no idea.

Most classic cameras on ebay sell unless the seller has an unrealistic idea of what the camera is worth when combined with the shipping charges.  I have seen two cameras exactly the same one for 9 bucks usa and one for 125 usa.  Just nuts.


----------



## Don Simon (Oct 22, 2006)

GreyArea said:
			
		

> If I take them to a London camera shop, even if I can find one, I'm not likely to get any where near a fair deal



Yes. Do not take them to a camera shop, and don't, whatever you do, take them to one in London. They won't even give you a fair deal on brand-new gear; if you show them your cameras they'll probably charge you for taking them, and then rob you at gunpoint just for good measure.

Ebay is not so bad; as mysteryscribe said most of it will sell. Just make sure you have some good shots of the cameras looking fairly clean, provide lots of information and someone should take an interest. Otherwise if they didn't cost you anything you could still keep the ones you like.


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 22, 2006)

GA, one option I always consider if E-bay is not feasible is giving the cameras away for some cause. We have the _Thrift_ stores in the US where you can donate goods and claim a tax deduction for the current tax year.

Most Thrift stores' benefits are going toewards supporting  US Veterans, abused women, deaf and/or blind kids and so on.

That would be one alternative option...


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 22, 2006)

I like that idea...  When I get sick of all the cameras I built I'm going to donate them to you lol...


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 22, 2006)

mysteryscribe said:
			
		

> I like that idea... When I get sick of all the cameras I built I'm going to donate them to you lol...


 
:lmao: :lmao: 

If that happens, my wife will donate me to any cause!   I already took an entire room for cameras and repair bench. But thanks for the thought...


----------



## mysteryscribe (Oct 22, 2006)

LoL thank god I had a studio that I could convert into a lab without taking "HER" space.  Also a small workshop,.  But alas no cherity would have my junk.


----------

